# got a question about rmc.



## crizza (3 Aug 2011)

hey, everyone so i just found out about 5 days ago i got accepted to go to rmc! So than i have been going crazy to get everything in order. Well i have to drive to training site in st.jean. Well now i feel kind of foolish because i applied in December and when 2 of my friends where accepted i gave up on the dream to become an officer and focus on school work and my house move. Well anyway because of the house move i currently dont have a kitchen or lots of money making me eat very unhealthy food and not finding time to train i put on about 50 pounds of fat. When i signed i completly forgot about push ups which where difficult for me when i was training. I could do about 40 and now im lucky even if i can do two! Well i pretty much have till friday to get to the point of passing. I can do the run, sit ups, hand grip and long jump just not those pesky push ups. So what happens now im trying as much as i can by doing pushups every hour to improve. So what happens if i cant meet the 4 push ups to continue? Will i still go to RMC but be in the remedial gym to improve or will i be instantly removed from Rmc? This is my dream and i feel vwey foolish to have stopped doing them and now i feel like if i should just not go. I hate quiting but i just dont think in 3 days ill have the ability to even do 4 with my excess bodyfat! So any advice would be much appreciated! I also want to apoligize for the bad grammer and possible spelling mistakes, i dont have internet out at my new house so i have to use my old Nokia phone.


----------



## Ayrsayle (3 Aug 2011)

I had to read this six times just to figure out that what you were asking (which I have attempted to summarize):

"I have gained weight to the point that doing the minimum push-ups is difficult for me, and I have a limited time to meet the minimums for RMC (less then a week). Should I go or not go? What happens if I fail the minimums?"

1. As far as the first two sentences go, I don't thing there is much we can say or do about it. Nothing we think is going to change the evaluation you get when you arrive at RMC. We should not be the deciding factor in your decision to go or not go regardless. From the sounds of it, you are panicking because you have made choices you are now regretting - only you can decide what you are going to do now.

2. The topic "What happens if I can't do the minimums for RMC" has been answered many times. Please take a look. Typing from a phone does not change the fact that this is very difficult to read and make sense out of, not to mention answers to your questions can already be found if you look for them (in this very area, no less).


----------



## Bowen (4 Aug 2011)

Don't quit. That's my advice. Do as much as you can in the next few days. Go to Orientation and see how you do. Personally, I perform better when other people are around. If you don't pass, then you don't pass. Move on from there. But don't count yourself out just yet. For all you know, you'll pass and be just fine in the long run. 

As Wayne Gretzky once said "You miss 100% of the shots you don't take." So take the opportunity and try your best. If all else fails, you learned from your mistake. Train throughout the year and apply again.


----------



## crizza (4 Aug 2011)

ya i guess your right. May have to do the 4 pts a week from 530 to 700, which will be tough but i am willing to do that.


----------



## murrdawg (4 Aug 2011)

Speaking from experience... "turn off" your mind for the month of September, and you'll do fine.


----------



## Neill McKay (4 Aug 2011)

I agree that you should try, and I'll add the very general comment (probably the only advice I'll ever give relating to PT) that you may, after a short time, see a rapid increase in your ability to do push-ups.  Some (maybe all) people tend to progress in a series of sharp rises interrupted by discouraging plateaus, as opposed to a steady rise.  So my advice is to keep working on it.


----------



## murrdawg (4 Aug 2011)

Just remember these key points that you should always remember:

1. The only way to get better at push-ups is by keep doing them. No other types of exercises are going to directly help you besides doing more push-ups.

2. The only way to get better at running is to run.

3. The only way to get better at the agility run is technique and practice.


----------



## crizza (4 Aug 2011)

yes, today i noticed i can do about 5 good form before having to work to get anymore. When i was finaly done i had about 10, which im glad of the progress. I figured that i have been an underdog through the whole application, so i shouldnt give up. I was one of the last to be called to get in, had trouble with apitutde but passed. I also have asthma and was considered one of the top 3 worst cases in Alberta. So i had after those two asthma test have them both come back negative. So i bet if i put my mind to it i can and will be able to do it. Just need to give my best shot and put my heart and back in it.


----------



## Phoebe (5 Aug 2011)

Evening all!

I'm happy to see how many applicants are applying this fall and I wish good luck to you all. I too will be applying for R.M.C. this year. Through some extensive research I have come to the conclusion my top three choices are looking to be Aerospace Engineering Officer, Air Combat systems Officer and Aerospace Control Officer. 

Again, good luck to all and to crizza, follow Sir Winston Churchill's words; Never, never, never give up!

-Phoebe  :yellow:


----------



## amayzer (5 Aug 2011)

Hey Phoebe

Just so you know there's a thread for people applying this fall; http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101056.0.html

And, good luck to you crizza!


----------



## crizza (6 Aug 2011)

no im already accepted! Im going this fall 2011 so i have got over that hurdle its the physical hurdle i have to get over now!


----------

